# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  قضيتنا تتألف من محامي ومحقق وقاضي0

## بين الجدي وسهيل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
محامي ! قلنا يجينا حامي حامي ولكن 000!
أيها المحامي ألا تعلم أنك أصبحت تتملك ثقة الشعب لتقف ضد إجراءات المحققين في هيئات التحقيق
وفروعها بالمملكة نعم أعطتهم الدولة الثقة وكذلك الشعب ولكن النتيجة سلبية وسلبية جداً0
بل تجاوزوا قانون وزارة الداخلية الصارم وكذلك القضاء المحكمة العامة تجاوزوا لأجل مصالحهم
الخاصة ولو كان هناك محامي للمتهم لما أاستطاعوا التجاوزات على حساب المواطن0أراض مواطنين
تسلب والمواطن المسكين لايستطيع فعل شي ولو كان هناك محامي فما أستطاع القاضي النهب والسلب
من مواطن يدفها بالتي هي أحسن0
فأنت أيها المحامي الرادع لكل التجاوزات التي ضحيتها المواطن بل نطالب أن تكون رواتبكم وأجرتكم
كذلك من الدولة0
لاأخفيكم أن بعض الناس أنغر بكم وأصبح البعض يدفع لكم أتعاب نظير الترافع لقضية ولا تستطيعون
فعل أي شي سوى كتابة لائحة إعتراضية وهذا ليس طموح الشعب فاللائحة الإعتراضية بأستطاعة
المتهم أن يكتبها00فالمدعي العام والقاضي هما ضد المتهم الذي لايجد سوى الخضوع لإجراءاتهما
فلا ثقة لنا إلا بك أيها المحامي وبإنتظارك000حفظكم الله0

----------


## جوانح القوالب

*نترقب المزيد من جديدك الرائع
دمت ودام لنا روعه مواضيعك*
لكـ خالص احترامي

----------

